# santander spain



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi does anyone know of a overnight/campsite place not far from the docks, trying the ferry from Portsmouth on Tuesday not much difference in price but will save about 4 days driving and will have more time coming back through France kenny


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I fly in and out of Santander for work and when we overnight we stay in a hotel opposite the port. Motorhomes overnight right next to the port.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This aire is easily reachable from the docks before it gets dark after your arrival. We like it very much- quiet- apart from the elephants trumpeting- and free;

http://cantur.com/instalaciones/informacion-practica/4-parque-de-cabarceno

(There is fresh water, grey and black dumps and lots of walks. You do not have to pay to go into the national park and can arrive and leave any time.

It is in All the Aires and the GPS points are:

N 43deg 21.486
W 003 deg 49.186

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We stayed here http://cantur.com/instalaciones/informacion-practica/4-parque-de-cabarceno as suggested in March in the snow. It was the best Aire/Camperstop we have been to and it's free. About 10 mile from the port. Saves camping in a car park or in the local streets.
Go there you will enjoy it.


----------

